# Kit for the Franzburger Kreisbahn's Klausdorf engine shed



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

The kit is being offered by Modellbau - Heyen, and is made of laser cut UV resistant plastic.

http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/geba...sdorf.html

More photos at FGB's website as well.

http://www.fgb-berlin.de/galerie/de...jhnmynnfsq

If it is like their other products, it will be a top-rate kit.

The prototype was on the 1000mm gauge Franzburger Kreisbahn. 

Prototype photo here (a German forum, models here in this thread are in 0e/On30 tho):

http://www.kostenloses-forum.com/bo...,3329.html

Moi? Even more hope for LGB to release the Lenz Typ i steam loco that was in development in 2006....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 18 Sep 2011 09:24 PM 


Moi? Even more hope for LGB to release the Lenz Typ i steam loco that was in development in 2006....



Actually surprising that they never released to locomotive since it seemed pretty much ready in 2008:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=998

In fact the whole "factory train" was ready with product numbers assigned

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=892

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A little birdie told me it is still in the works, but I am not holding my breath on this or LGBofA's USRA 0-6-0, it was about as complete in '06.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....the other thing of interest, as one of the locos is preserved at the DEV museum and TrainLine45 doing a DEV loco shortly.....one can wonder?


----------

